# Broiled butterfly trout you'll like.



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

Get's the fish cooked through well this way.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Au-1KfrOz6c


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

looks good WillC, and ur wife did a good job! :thumbup:


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Made me want to throw another trout in the pan and join you.


----------

